# 2 echte Knaller zum Jahresende. Hecht 1,18m und



## Heiko112 (31. Dezember 2008)

Einmal einen wirklich schönen Zander von mir


Und einmal ein Hecht von 1,18m von Matthias auf seinem Boot

Da kann man zum Jahresabschluss nicht meckern würde ich mal sagen.


----------



## Heiko112 (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: 2 echte Knaller zum Jahresende. Hecht 1,18m und*

Achja und beide selbstverständlich released!!!!


----------



## SteinbitIII (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: 2 echte Knaller zum Jahresende. Hecht 1,18m und*

Ja, wirklich zwei Prachtfische zum Jahresabschluß#6


----------



## zanderzone (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: 2 echte Knaller zum Jahresende. Hecht 1,18m und*

In G einen Hecht?? Willst Du mich verarschen?? Dann mal Petri! Wie groß war der Zander?
Waren am ersten Weihnachtstag noch dort! Hatten 18 Zander.. Haben erst sehr gut gebissen, aber dann ab Mittag 3 Std. keinen Zupfer.. Gegeb abend fingen se dann noch mal an.. Glückwunsch und nen guten Rutsch!!


----------



## Fanne (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: 2 echte Knaller zum Jahresende. Hecht 1,18m und*

Petri hail! Was für knaller


----------



## Heiko112 (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: 2 echte Knaller zum Jahresende. Hecht 1,18m und*

@ zanderzone 

Habe auch noch nen 1,13 auf bildern von da :vik:


----------



## zanderzone (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: 2 echte Knaller zum Jahresende. Hecht 1,18m und*

Ich hab noch nie nen Hecht dort gesehen! Unglaublich!! Auch Vertikal?? Und wie tief??


----------



## Heiko112 (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: 2 echte Knaller zum Jahresende. Hecht 1,18m und*

Jo ist dann jetzt dort der fünfte Hecht von uns von über 1,10 der dort vertikal gefangen wurde.


Dieser kam aus 13 Metern.


----------



## sebastian_h (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: 2 echte Knaller zum Jahresende. Hecht 1,18m und*

sehr schöne fische..dafür ein gepflegtes petri:vik:


----------



## gpsjunkie (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: 2 echte Knaller zum Jahresende. Hecht 1,18m und*

Moin Timo, warum sollten da keine Hechte sein???? Rat mal welcher Fisch da mein erster war?  Guckst Du hier. Bild in der mitte. War zwar nicht groß, aber geben tut es die dort.


----------



## HD4ever (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: 2 echte Knaller zum Jahresende. Hecht 1,18m und*

schöööööööne Fange !!!! Glückwunsch :m


----------



## gpsjunkie (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: 2 echte Knaller zum Jahresende. Hecht 1,18m und*

Mensch Jörg, Vonne Ostsee ins Binnenland? Gibt noch mehr hier die überall sind. Wir konnten es gestern auch nicht lassen, aber das Eis hat uns nicht gelassen. Guckst Du hier


----------



## Deninho08 (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: 2 echte Knaller zum Jahresende. Hecht 1,18m und*

erstmal ein dickes petri für diese tollen fische.
darf ich fragen in welchem gewässer ihr die burschen gefangen habt?!
mfg
deninho08


----------



## Heiko112 (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: 2 echte Knaller zum Jahresende. Hecht 1,18m und*

darfst du, nur ne antwort bekommst du nicht.

Sind 2 unterschiedliche Gewässer in den tiefen der Niederlanden, mehr wird denke ich aus verständlichen gründen nicht verraten.

Ist nicht böse gemeint.


----------



## Deninho08 (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: 2 echte Knaller zum Jahresende. Hecht 1,18m und*



Heiko112 schrieb:


> darfst du, nur ne antwort bekommst du nicht.
> 
> Sind 2 unterschiedliche Gewäasser in den tiefen der Niederlanden, mehr wird denke ich aus verständlichen gründen nicht verraten.
> 
> Ist nicht böse gemeint.


 
okai trotzdem petri heil =)


----------



## Tim78 (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: 2 echte Knaller zum Jahresende. Hecht 1,18m und*



gpsjunkie schrieb:


> Mensch Jörg, Vonne Ostsee ins Binnenland? Gibt noch mehr hier die überall sind. Wir konnten es gestern auch nicht lassen, aber das Eis hat uns nicht gelassen. Guckst Du hier


Super das es das Forum gibt morgen früh wären wir die nächsten Deppen gewesen|supergri .Dank an "Jpsjunkie" für die Aussagefähigen Fotos und dem Link dorthin .:vik: Jetzt muss ich mir nur was neues für morgen einfallen lassen:c


----------



## Snoek (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: 2 echte Knaller zum Jahresende. Hecht 1,18m und*



Heiko112 schrieb:


> darfst du, nur ne antwort bekommst du nicht.
> 
> Sind 2 unterschiedliche Gewässer in den tiefen der Niederlanden, mehr wird denke ich aus verständlichen gründen nicht verraten.
> 
> Ist nicht böse gemeint.



ist auch besser so,daß du damit hinterm berg gehalten hast.obwohl,ob man zwischen 20 oder 30 booten slalom fährt,macht den braten auch nicht mehr fett.petrie heil zu deinen fängen#6.ich hatte dort auch mal einen hecht von 116cm.man sieht,zwischen den ganzen krepeln schwimmen auch noch ein paar kapitale rum.leider habe ich den spaß dort verloren.es ist mir dort einfach zu voll.bin ca.15 jahre dort im verein,aber was sich in den letzten 5jahren dort entwickelt hat,kommt einem forellenpuff gleich.aber wenn es stimmt,was ich gehöhrt habe ist der spuk sowiso bald vorbei.;+
gruß snoek


----------



## zanderzone (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: 2 echte Knaller zum Jahresende. Hecht 1,18m und*

Weil ich dort noch nie gehört habe, dass ein Hecht gfangen wurde!
Ist Dein 40iger hecht denn auch aus g? erkennt man gar nicht, bei der üppigen Vegetation ;-) is man ja aus dem Winter gar nicht gewohnt! 
hab echt gedacht, da zieht kein Hecht im Winter rein! Dachte die bleiben im Fluss!
Wohl geirrt, Timo!!!


----------



## zanderzone (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: 2 echte Knaller zum Jahresende. Hecht 1,18m und*



Snoek schrieb:


> ist auch besser so,daß du damit hinterm berg gehalten hast.obwohl,ob man zwischen 20 oder 30 booten slalom fährt,macht den braten auch nicht mehr fett.petrie heil zu deinen fängen#6.ich hatte dort auch mal einen hecht von 116cm.man sieht,zwischen den ganzen krepeln schwimmen auch noch ein paar kapitale rum.leider habe ich den spaß dort verloren.es ist mir dort einfach zu voll.bin ca.15 jahre dort im verein,aber was sich in den letzten 5jahren dort entwickelt hat,kommt einem forellenpuff gleich.aber wenn es stimmt,was ich gehöhrt habe ist der spuk sowiso bald vorbei.;+
> gruß snoek



Ich kann das gar nicht glauben! Bin echt mal gespannt, ob dat Ding dicht gemacht wird! Ich kanns mir nicht vorstellen!


----------



## Heiko112 (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: 2 echte Knaller zum Jahresende. Hecht 1,18m und*

Haben dort im Sommer schon mit Erfolg gezielt auf Hecht geschleppt.


----------



## Waagemann (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: 2 echte Knaller zum Jahresende. Hecht 1,18m und*

Petri was für 2 schöne Brocken#6#6#6!


----------



## Snoek (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: 2 echte Knaller zum Jahresende. Hecht 1,18m und*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Ich kann das gar nicht glauben! Bin echt mal gespannt, ob dat Ding dicht gemacht wird! Ich kanns mir nicht vorstellen!



mich würde nur mal interessieren,wem die flußverbindung ein dorn im auge ist.|kopfkratder verein muß doch berge geld mit den ganzen mitgliedsbeiträgen verdienen,da er ja wohl kaum so blöd ist,um z.b. geld für fischbesatz ausgibt.ein großteil wäre im handumdrehen über alle berge.also kann der verein wohl nicht der grund sein,da er sich selbst das wasser abdreht(im wahrsten sinne des wortes).wie siehts eigentlich am see in d aus,darf man dort eigentlich noch vom fluß aus mit dem boot reinfahren und angeln?die haben ja letztes jahr schon ein generelles entnahmeverbot für alle fischarten ausgesprochen,würde mich nicht wundern,wenn sie auf dauer die bootsangelei auch verbieten.na ja,dann kann wenigstens der berufsfischer noch mehr rausholen als er ohnehin schon tut.|gr:    snoek


----------



## Heiko112 (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: 2 echte Knaller zum Jahresende. Hecht 1,18m und*

Der Verein hat mit der schließung nichts zu tun das kommt aus richtung Rijkswaterstraat (hoffentlich fast richtig geschrieben).


In D darf man mit dem Boot drauf da nichts anderes in den aktuellen Wasserkarten der ANWB steht.

Ob das angeln vom Boot dort jetzt verboten ist kann ich nicht sagen ist dann ja Vereinssache. Klärt sich aber mit einer email oder einen anruf beim Verein.
Und wenn es euch so brennend interessiert dann macht das mal und ihr bekommt Infos die dann auch stimmen und nicht so einen Blödsinn der hier schon teilweise zu den Themen im Board gepostet wurde.


Der See soll zugesandet werden auf 5 Meter tiefe.#q#q#q


----------



## zanderzone (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: 2 echte Knaller zum Jahresende. Hecht 1,18m und*

Jochen (gpsjuncky) meinte, dass das wohl was mit der Ausfahrt zu tun hat! Behindert wohl den Schiffsverkehr, oder die Fahrrinne wird zu gesandet! Und deswegen wurde nun ein Antrag gestellt, das Loch zu schließen! Es sind aber auch Überlegungen geplant das Loch an einer anderen Stelle wieder zu öffnen! Ob das nu richtig war, kann ich dir nicht sagen.. Ich schreib Jochen mal an, dann kann er das hier mal klarstellen! Der Verein hat da jedenfalls nicht mit zu tun!


----------



## gpsjunkie (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: 2 echte Knaller zum Jahresende. Hecht 1,18m und*

Junge, junge, was hier immer so abgeht. Also erstmal ist alles nur Spekulation. Fakt ist das die Kurve in dem Bereich der Seeöffnung stark versandet. An dieser Stelle müsste der Fluss auf bis zu 6m ausgebaggert werden. Die Rijkswaterstraat hat bedenken bei der Begegnung zweier Binnenschiffe das die Breite und die Tiefe in dem Bereich des Flusses nicht ausreicht. Beim Baggern in dem Fluss denke ich, das dann der Sand aus der Einfahrt wohl sofort in den Fluss gespült wird. Als ich meinen Schein geholt habe habe ich den Netten Herren gefragt der mir die obrigere Erklärung gab. Desweiteren sagte er auch das die Rijkwaterstraat (das ist sowas wie ein Wasserwirtschaftsamt) einen Antrag auf Baggerung in der besagten Kurve gestellt hat, und evtl auch bekommt, aber er nicht genau weiß wann. In der Prüfung liegt aber auch den See an einer anderen Stelle befahrbar zu machen. Genaues weiß bestimmt nur die Rijkswaterstraat.

Wie gesagt, alles Spekulation genaues wird man erfahren. Erstmal bleibt es so wie es ist.
Und wenn ich mir so die Seiten in NL anschaue gibt es auch noch andere Gewässer die Fängig sind. Müssen wir halt erneut suchen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: 2 echte Knaller zum Jahresende. Hecht 1,18m und*

egal was hier geschriben wird!

Ich sage nur

TOLLE FISCHE
und PETRI HEIL


----------



## gpsjunkie (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: 2 echte Knaller zum Jahresende. Hecht 1,18m und*

Dorsch888 recht haste:vik:. Alles andere ist nur Spekulation.


----------



## zanderzone (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: 2 echte Knaller zum Jahresende. Hecht 1,18m und*

Wie groß war der Zander denn jetzt, Heiko??


----------



## Heiko112 (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: 2 echte Knaller zum Jahresende. Hecht 1,18m und*

Moin

das ist der dritte von 89 cm gewesen.

Die 90 cm marke will bei mir nicht so recht #c


----------

